# [Essentials] Recording Artists



## playallday (Nov 30, 2009)

.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 30, 2009)

i think all the music essentials should be catergorized by general genres


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Why don't we have a essentials bands topic yet?



You mean something kinda like this?

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=193309


----------



## playallday (Nov 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's songs.  This is *bands*.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thats *artists.* Unless you count Black Sabbath as a song.


----------



## playallday (Nov 30, 2009)

.


----------



## Leon1977 (Nov 30, 2009)

U2
Pearl Jam
Coldplay
The Who


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a feeling this wont turn out very well


----------



## Jaems (Nov 30, 2009)

MILEY CYRUS
JONAS BROTHERS

THE WIGGLES!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> MILEY CYRUS
> JONAS BROTHERS
> 
> THE WIGGLES!


RAFFI PWNS THE WIGGLES


----------

